# Parola del giorno



## feather (12 Giugno 2015)

Yūgen (幽玄)

_Un uccello lancia il suo richiamo
Il silenzio della montagna sì fa più
profondo
Un'ascia risuona
Il silenzio della montagna cresce_​
_Il termine yugen, infine, che letteralmente si traduce con “leggermente scuro”, ha una vasta gamma di significati. Non serve infatti solo a descrivere il fascino delle cose in penombra di cui non riusciamo a conoscere del tutto i limiti ed i particolari, ma si usa anche con senso più ampio, per indicare ciò che, essendo oscuro, è insondabile, misterioso ed imperscrutabile poiché al di là dell’umana comprensione: un’opera d’arte ci trasmette yugen quando riusciamo a cogliere in essa un bagliore, un’impressione che per un attimo, anche se a parole non riusciremmo mai a spiegare come, sembri rivelarci qualcuno dei segreti dell’universo._

http://www.sesshutoyo.com/il-rotolo-lungo-delle-quattro-stagioni/estetica-zen/wabi-sabi-aware-yugen/
http://youmightfindyourself.com/post/7725630208/yugen


----------



## brenin (12 Giugno 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Yūgen (幽玄)
> _Un uccello lancia il suo richiamo
> Il silenzio della montagna sì fa più
> profondo
> ...


Grazie per aver pubblicato questo bellissimo tanka !


----------



## Nobody (12 Giugno 2015)

davvero bello... ma è un haiku? La composizione mi pare diversa.


----------



## brenin (12 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> davvero bello... ma è un haiku? La composizione mi pare diversa.


A mio avviso è un tanka


----------



## feather (12 Giugno 2015)

A me ha colpito come una parola con un significato così importante non abbia traduzione in lingue occidentali.


----------



## Nobody (12 Giugno 2015)

feather ha detto:


> A me ha colpito come una parola con un significato così importante non abbia traduzione in lingue occidentali.


è come la parola Mu... intraducibile.


----------



## brenin (12 Giugno 2015)

feather ha detto:


> A me ha colpito come una parola con un significato così importante non abbia traduzione in lingue occidentali.


Hai ragione,non solo quella parola,ma tante altre difficilmente trovano traduzione nel mondo occidentale; penso sia forse dovuto al diverso concetto e rappresentazione che viene attribuita all'estetica. Per i giapponesi il concetto estetico primario è la ricerca del valore armonico in tutte le cose. La visione del mondo avviene attraverso la natura e riguarda la bellezza della semplicità studiata in armonia con la natura stessa. Tornando alle parole intraducibili :
- mono no aware ( il phatos delle cose , evamescenza della bellezza e sguardo malinconico )
- wabi sabi ( semplice  ed austera bellezza )
- shibusa ( che coniuga ruvidità e raffinatezza )
- iki ( stile raffinato )
- kire ( taglio )Il taglio appare come elemento fondamentale nell'arte tipicamente giapponese di disporre i fiori ( Ikebana ), tant'è che il termine significa " fiori viventi ".


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Giugno 2015)

Ottima rubrica!


----------



## Fantastica (12 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> - mono no aware ( il phatos delle cose , evamescenza della bellezza e sguardo malinconico )


E viene in mente il cinema di Ozu... Conosci?


----------



## feather (15 Giugno 2015)

*Vicarious embarrassment*

Vicarious embarrassment (o vicarious emotions o vicarious empathy) 

è molto bella la definizione:
_the editors state that one “may feel embarrassed when witnessing another making a social faux pas”_​
e ancora:
_originate from the simulation processes mirroring and mentalizing that depend on anchoring and adjustment_​
Scusate ma non ho avuto tempo di trovare la traduzione in italiano e i riferimenti in italiano. Se qualcuno sa come si chiama in psicologia, in italiano, mi piacerebbe leggere qualcosa a riguardo.

Mi ha colpito perché io c'ho lo stesso problema.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3654216/


----------



## brenin (15 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E viene in mente il cinema di Ozu... Conosci?


Si,lo conosco ( ho visto solo il Gusto del sakè di questo regista ). Riprendendo quanto scriveva Nobody circa la parola mu, ( il vuoto ); l'arte giapponese è pervasa dal mu in ogni sua branca,perchè sono proprio la mancanza,lo spazio vacante a dare non solo respiro, ma anche significato all'altro da sè,la presenza,lo spazio occupato. In pittura, è lo specchio d'acqua a conferire senso all'esigua barchetta raffigurata ai margini del quadro. Nel giardinaggio, è la superficie sgombra a sovrastare,per importanza, l'angolo in cui si concentrano i sassi. Nella poesia, pensando ai famosi haiku, le pause "strutturano" il verso, l'implicito supera, spesso, per pregnanza, l'esplicito. Penso sia proprio questo "vuoto" che caratterizza le opere di Ozu,Kurosawa,Mizoguchi, il senso della presenza o della manifestazione di un " ordine superiore" che l'uomo avverte o può avvertire. Vuoto che non intacca solo la sfera fisica,manifestandosi nelle stanze,nei corridoi e in tutti gli ambienti,spesso vistosamente spogli,in cui sono inseriti i personaggi, ma si può intendere anche come senso/valore  ideale. Al regista non interessa la psicologia dei suoi personaggi,che sono sempre inseriti in un contesto più ampio dove ciò che conta è semmai una psicologia di gruppo,dove la scelta del singolo non vale per il singolo ma per quel che modifica nelle relazioni all'interno di un insieme dato.Per la tradizione Zen l'individualità è più un mezzo che un fine, ed il singolo è inglobato nei ranghi di una realtà cosmica che tutto abbraccia ed ingloba.


----------



## Divì (15 Giugno 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Vicarious embarrassment (o vicarious emotions o vicarious empathy)
> 
> è molto bella la definizione:_the editors state that one “may feel embarrassed when witnessing another making a social faux pas”_​
> e ancora:_originate from the simulation processes mirroring and mentalizing that depend on anchoring and adjustment_​
> ...


Si chiama proprio imbarazzo vicario anche in italiano.

Trovi una definizione qui:

http://www.giuseppesantonocito.it/news.htm?m=436

o qui:

https://wellthiness.wordpress.com/2011/04/19/perche-ci-imbarazziamo-per-le-gaffe-degli-altri/

In effetti sembra sia un fenomeno molto diffuso e ancora molto poco studiato, infatti non si trova materiale.

Interessante.


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Si,lo conosco ( ho visto solo il Gusto del sakè di questo regista ). Riprendendo quanto scriveva Nobody circa la parola mu, ( il vuoto ); l'arte giapponese è pervasa dal mu in ogni sua branca,perchè sono proprio la mancanza,lo spazio vacante a dare non solo respiro, ma anche significato all'altro da sè,la presenza,lo spazio occupato. In pittura, è lo specchio d'acqua a conferire senso all'esigua barchetta raffigurata ai margini del quadro. Nel giardinaggio, è la superficie sgombra a sovrastare,per importanza, l'angolo in cui si concentrano i sassi. Nella poesia, pensando ai famosi haiku, le pause "strutturano" il verso, l'implicito supera, spesso, per pregnanza, l'esplicito. Penso sia proprio questo "vuoto" che caratterizza le opere di Ozu,Kurosawa,Mizoguchi, il senso della presenza o della manifestazione di un " ordine superiore" che l'uomo avverte o può avvertire. Vuoto che non intacca solo la sfera fisica,manifestandosi nelle stanze,nei corridoi e in tutti gli ambienti,spesso vistosamente spogli,in cui sono inseriti i personaggi, ma si può intendere anche come senso/valore  ideale. Al regista non interessa la psicologia dei suoi personaggi,che sono sempre inseriti in un contesto più ampio dove ciò che conta è semmai una psicologia di gruppo,dove la scelta del singolo non vale per il singolo ma per quel che modifica nelle relazioni all'interno di un insieme dato.Per la tradizione Zen l'individualità è più un mezzo che un fine, ed il singolo è inglobato nei ranghi di una realtà cosmica che tutto abbraccia ed ingloba.


mi pare che ne buddismo zen, "mu" si possa interpretare anche come "domanda mal posta"... come quella famosa del discepolo al maestro: un cane ha natura buddha? La risposta data fu: mu.


----------



## brenin (15 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi pare che ne buddismo zen, "mu" si possa interpretare anche come "domanda mal posta"... come quella famosa del discepolo al maestro: un cane ha natura buddha? La risposta data fu: mu.


Discorso molto interessante..... nel caso specifico di questo koan il maestro non risponde alla domanda del monaco:come spesso accade nelle discussioni tra maestro zen e discepolo , le parole del primo non sono la diretta risposta alla domanda del secondo,bensì a quello stato interiore che le ha fatte sorgere. Con la sua domanda,il monaco voleva evidentemente porre la domanda su un piano razionalistico e di conseguenza il maestro,con il suo "wu", tronca sul nascere questo tentativo. La risposta del maestro,in un koan,è carica di significato ed è un profondo mistero allo stesso tempo. Compito del discepolo è farla risuonare in sè,e diventare la risposta stessa.Solo così quella risposta apparentemente insensata costituirà una vera bomba ad orologeria per la sua mente.Obiettivo del maestro è far si che il discepolo,ad ogni pensiero sorgente nella mente,in quialsiasi situazione,davanti ad ogni tentativo di giudizio,si opponga con un "wu".
Se vuoi approfondire ti segnalo " il maestro e lo sciamano" di L.V.Arena


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Discorso molto interessante..... nel caso specifico di questo koan il maestro non risponde alla domanda del monaco:come spesso accade nelle discussioni tra maestro zen e discepolo , le parole del primo non sono la diretta risposta alla domanda del secondo,bensì a quello stato interiore che le ha fatte sorgere. Con la sua domanda,il monaco voleva evidentemente porre la domanda su un piano razionalistico e di conseguenza il maestro,con il suo "wu", tronca sul nascere questo tentativo. La risposta del maestro,in un koan,è carica di significato ed è un profondo mistero allo stesso tempo. Compito del discepolo è farla risuonare in sè,e diventare la risposta stessa.Solo così quella risposta apparentemente insensata costituirà una vera bomba ad orologeria per la sua mente.Obiettivo del maestro è far si che il discepolo,ad ogni pensiero sorgente nella mente,in quialsiasi situazione,davanti ad ogni tentativo di giudizio,si opponga con un "wu".
> Se vuoi approfondire ti segnalo " il maestro e lo sciamano" di L.V.Arena


Ok, grazie. A quanto so il koan dovrebbe disintegrare il processo razionale nella mente dell'allievo... mi ricordo quello della rana nella bottiglia, farla uscire senza rompere la bottiglia e uccidere la rana. In un esempio concreto a me viene da associare Mu allo stato indefinito onda/particella.


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> a me viene da associare Mu allo stato indefinito onda/particella.


Uffa, vi sto perdendo.
brenin grande acquisto per il nostro circolo dell'improbabile!


----------



## brenin (15 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Uffa, vi sto perdendo.
> brenin grande acquisto per il nostro circolo dell'improbabile!


"improbabile" mi spaventa.... devo cominciare a preoccuparmi ???


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> "improbabile" mi spaventa.... devo cominciare a preoccuparmi ???


Tranquillissimo, sei in ottime mani, ih ih ih!


----------



## Tradito? (15 Giugno 2015)

Bel 3d


----------



## brenin (16 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok, grazie. A quanto so il koan dovrebbe disintegrare il processo razionale nella mente dell'allievo... mi ricordo quello della rana nella bottiglia, farla uscire senza rompere la bottiglia e uccidere la rana. In un esempio concreto a me viene da associare Mu allo stato indefinito onda/particella.


breve OT....

quando parli di onda/particella fai riferimento alla meccanica quantistica ed alla sua " non oggettività " in particolare ?
perchè penso sia proprio la "non oggettività " il punto d'arrivo finale del discepolo zen, inteso come totale liberazione della mente.


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> breve OT....
> 
> quando parli di onda/particella fai riferimento alla meccanica quantistica ed alla sua " non oggettività " in particolare ?
> perchè penso sia proprio la "non oggettività " il punto d'arrivo finale del discepolo zen, inteso come totale liberazione della mente.


si, pensavo a quello... l'oggettività è un mito che è stato smontato proprio da chi lo aveva costruito. Con buona pace di Einstein che ha lottato fino alla morte per difenderla. Qui sta la forza della scienza.


----------



## brenin (16 Giugno 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Vicarious embarrassment (o vicarious emotions o vicarious empathy)
> 
> è molto bella la definizione:_the editors state that one “may feel embarrassed when witnessing another making a social faux pas”_​
> e ancora:_originate from the simulation processes mirroring and mentalizing that depend on anchoring and adjustment_​
> ...


tratto dal libro " Prigionieri delle neuroscienze " di Santo Di Nuovo
http://www.ibs.it/code/9788809792050/di-nuovo-santo/prigionieri-delle-neuroscienze.html

" Avvalendosi della risonanza magnetica funzionale, è stato dimostrato che l'imbarazzo vicario ha le stesse base neurali dell'empatia per il dolore degli altri ( che viene definita " matrice del dolore " ): le aree della corteccia cingolata anteriore e della parte sinistra anteriore dell'insula. E' stato anche verificato che l'attivazione delle aree coinvolte è correlata con il livello in cui i soggetti si collocavano nell'auto-descriversi come persone capaci di empatia.
Però mentre per provare empatia al dolore è necessaria la percezione della persona che soffre, l'imbarazzo vicario si attiva anche se l'altra persona non prova emozioni negative, o non ne ha consapevolezza. Si tratta dunque di un'attivazione cerebrale mediata dalla rappresentazione cognitiva di ciò che l'altra persona potrebbe provare, dunque di " un'emozione sociale " condivisa a livello neurobiologico, frutto di un meccanismo di "proiezione" , si potrebbe azzardare usando un antico termine psicodinamico.
L'Io di una persona è quindi penetrabile da un altro Io ? Da più parti era stata negata questa possibilità, in base al principio che una proprietà soggettiva non può essere valutata da un altro soggetto , se non per le sue manifestazioni esterne. Di recente le ricerche neurofisiologiche sul sistema dei neuroni "specchio" , hanno portato ad avanzamenti importanti nella comprensione delle emozioni altrui. Il sistema coinvolge alcune aree cerebralii lobuli parietali e le aree premotorie , quelle cioè che elaborano i segnali motori prima che essi raggiungano l'area del controllo da cui parte il movimento vero e proprio. I neuroni di queste aree si attivano sia quando si sta effettivamente eseguendo un'azione, sia quando si vede un altro eseguire la stessa azione. E' stato denominato sistema neuronale "specchio" , proprio perchè rispecchia all'interno della mente il comportamento altrui.
Un secondo sistema,denominato "di valutazione" , si collega alle aree della ricompensa, tra cui il corpo striato e la corteccia mediale prefrontale: aree che contribuiscono a determinare il valore - positivo o negativo - di un elemento osservato e ad attivare una conseguente azione di ricerca o rifiuto. 
Questi due sistemi consentirebbero di acquisire la consapevolezza dell'altro,delle sue azioni,dei significati che possono essere condivisi; in altre parole pongono le basi per quella che viene descritta come " teoria della mente " dell'altro.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> tratto dal libro " *Prigionieri delle neuroscienze* " di Santo Di Nuovo
> http://www.ibs.it/code/9788809792050/di-nuovo-santo/prigionieri-delle-neuroscienze.html


Perché "prigionieri"? Qual è il messaggio di questo libro?


----------



## brenin (16 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Perché "prigionieri"? Qual è il messaggio di questo libro?


" Questo *non è un libro di neuroscienze*, e neppure – come il titolo potrebbe far credere – contro le neuroscienze, che costituiscono un innegabile avanzamento nella comprensione della mente. È invece un libro sui *rapporti tra neuroscienze e psicologia*, nato dalla riflessione sui rapporti tra fondamenti biologici ed espressione dei fenomeni psichici, nelle loro valenze evolutive e sociali. Affrontando alcune questioni essenziali, il volume dipana un filo che lega genetica (ed epigenetica), neurofisiologia, farmacologia e psicologia nelle diverse applicazioni: diritto e criminologia; diagnostica neuropsicologica; riabilitazione; estetica, economia e marketing, fino all’etica e alla religiosità. "

http://www.giunti.it/libri/scienza/prigionieri-delle-neuroscienze/#

Il volume affronta il rapporto tra neuroscienze e psicologia, prestando attenzione in particolare ai casi di frizione, incomprensione o aperto confitto. Senza pretese di esaustività, ma a titolo esemplificativo, vengono analizzati alcuni punti critici fra le due discipline che in tante occasioni hanno dimostrato di non essere pienamente consapevoli di cosa possa essere congiunto e di cosa invece non debba essere dissolto in un pericoloso "calderone comune". Ogni capitolo si apre con esempi di ricerca e di nodi cruciali a partire dai quali avviare la riflessione. Tra gli argomenti trattati: il presunto primato della genetica (per esempio, nell'autismo, nell'invecchiamento, nelle differenze di genere, ecc.), la neurobiologia delle patologie psichiche, la neuropsicologia e il diritto (il gene dell'aggressività), la moda del prefisso "neuro" (neurofarmacologia, neuroeconomia, neuroetica, neuropolitica), l'intelligenza artificiale e la robotica evoluta. - See more at: http://www.giuntialpunto.it/product...roscienze-santo-di-nuovo#sthash.ow4tfkpS.dpuf

http://www.giuntialpunto.it/product/880979205x/libri-prigionieri-delle-neuroscienze-santo-di-nuovo


----------

